# Help with 1989 Cefiro



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Can you help me find a good shop for under chassis repair for my car.... TY!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

What is a Cefiro???


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *What is a Cefiro??? *


it is something like a maxima
check www.maxima.org


----------

